# Rio Paralympics 2016: Pakistan Gets its First Medal



## Areesh

Pakistani para athlete Ali Haider has won bronze medal in Long Jump in Rio Paralympics 2016

https://www.rio2016.com/en/paralympics/athletics-men-s-long-jump-t37-final

https://www.rio2016.com/en/paralympics/pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## livingdead

congrats...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Congratulations.. Yar tum nay hunara naam roshan kar diya. Determination and grit and never give up attitude is synonyms with us. Well done!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

saiyan0321 said:


> Congratulations.. Yar tum nay hunara naam roshan kar diya. Determination and grit and never give up attitude is synonyms with us. Well done!!



These guys are the real heroes. With no support by government or anyone else they manage to win medals for us at such grand scale. Even media doesn't care about such achievement while they keep discussing a lone t20 match for hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Congrats guys.. 
We thought we are the only one in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ali Haider has also won a silver medal back in Beijing paralympics 2008. He also won a Gold and a Bronze medal in Guangzhou Asian paralympics.







Great work hero. Pakistan is proud of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Areesh said:


> These guys are the real heroes. With no support by government or anyone else they manage to win medals for us at such grand scale. Even media doesn't care about such achievement while they keep discussing a lone t20 match for hours.


 
Yep BS cricket ruining everything. 
Well done to Ali, he made his country proud, well those who could at least be bothered to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

waz said:


> Yep BS cricket ruining everything.
> Well done to Ali, he made his country proud, well those who could at least be bothered to watch.



And the champ is getting no coverage from media. No channel is discussing this despite the fact this is Pakistan's only second medal in Paralympics in so many years while same TV channels keep on discussing a lone T20 match for hours despite the fact that nobody cares about it in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Areesh said:


> And the champ is getting no coverage from media. No channel is discussing this despite the fact this is Pakistan's only second medal in Paralympics in so many years while same TV channels keep on discussing a lone T20 match for hours despite the fact that nobody cares about it in the world.



I feel for him bro, chalo, Allah and the people who care know, that's all that matters. Let the others fawn over cricket. Shame on the TV channels as well.


----------



## GuardianRED

waz said:


> I feel for him bro, chalo, Allah and the people who care know, that's all that matters. Let the others fawn over cricket. Shame on the TV channels as well.


 It is the same in India. Apart from news channels praising our medals winner and reporting on which state is given them the biggest cash gifts. There is no actual coverage of the games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

GuardianRED said:


> It is the same in India. Apart from news channels praising our medals winner and reporting on which state is given them the biggest cash gifts. There is no actual coverage of the games



I feel sad for the poor folks, disgusting media. I'd throw a home coming for both country's athletes, to show that we care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

thanks man


----------



## LadyFinger

Chalo, shukar hua. Sports are a culture and they are important. It is very saddening to see our nation been kept away from such healthy activities. The first medal, congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Areesh said:


> Ali Haider has also won a silver medal back in Beijing paralympics 2008. He also won a Gold and a Bronze medal in Guangzhou Asian paralympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work hero. Pakistan is proud of you.


Media gave coverage to people doing bbq in parks for hours and they cant give 10 minutes to someone who brought a medal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STEVEN囧

Congratulations.They are real heroes and show more sports spirit than normal people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

STEVEN囧 said:


> Congratulations.They are real heroes and show more sports spirit than normal people.



Congratz to all Chinese as well for good performance of their athletes in this Olympics game....


----------



## Mustang06

Congratulation to all the Pakistani members!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zibago said:


> Media gave coverage to people doing bbq in parks for hours and they cant give 10 minutes to someone who brought a medal?



Media is busy in all kind of crap instead of giving coverage to our medal winners. And then we wonder why we perform so bad in sports.

Haider Ali with his medal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775942494794113028

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Areesh said:


> Ali Haider has also won a silver medal back in Beijing paralympics 2008. He also won a Gold and a Bronze medal in Guangzhou Asian paralympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work hero. Pakistan is proud of you.


Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Congruatlions to him for putting such an excellent peformance on his own but still a shame for the nation of 180-million people not to secure a single gold medal. 


Zibago said:


> Media gave coverage to people doing bbq in parks for hours and they cant give 10 minutes to someone who brought a medal?


Because most of the media in Pakistan are run by brain-dead self-hating liberals.


----------



## Zibago

war&peace said:


> Because most of the media in Pakistan are run by brain-dead self-hating liberals.


All right whats stopping such tv from airing his accomplishment?


----------



## war&peace

Zibago said:


> All right whats stopping such tv from airing his accomplishment?


Which tv?


----------

